# WOW, real? But funny



## Treecutr (Oct 11, 2010)

Just found this lvideo on accident. I think it's a great video on what not to do. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oCDcTxFUkk&feature=related


----------



## Redneck Ont (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a good chuckle out of it ! LOL


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 11, 2010)

That video has been on here 100 times. Still funny though. It even was a sticky for a while.....

Mike


----------



## Treecutr (Oct 12, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> That video has been on here 100 times. Still funny though. It even was a sticky for a while.....
> 
> Mike



I had never seen it, damn do I wish that guy was my only competition around here, LOL


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 12, 2010)

:newbie:


Tree Cutter said:


> I had never seen it, damn do I wish that guy was my only competition around here, LOL


we always refer to james hes the man


----------



## kate.elwood (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, this is the first time I see this video, but it's a bit scary if you think about it.


----------



## x SMILEY x (Dec 17, 2010)

and the fact is, that he could care less about the damage


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 19, 2010)

Naturally.

That's why there was any damage to begin with: he didn't care.


----------



## pbtree (Dec 26, 2010)

I always enjoy this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-cLRVkMlKo&feature=related


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 27, 2010)

Gotta luv James, always makes ya smile! I love the look on those guys faces that are walking out!


----------

